# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  نصائح قبل الزواج

## نها محمد

*نصائح قبل الزواج*
لكل فتاة مقبلة على دخول القفص الذهبي مع عريس الأحلام، تذكري أن هذه اللحظة هي لحظة عمرك التي ظللتي تحلمين بها طوال عمرك وها قد حلت أخيرا فكيف أعددتي نفسك لها؟
إليك بعض النصائح التي نتمنى أن تفيدك في حياتك المقبلة:



1- فأنت الآن أصبحتي مسؤولة عن زوج وبيت، زوجك وبيتك، شريك حياتك ومملكتك الصغيرة.
2- صحيح أن الأيام الأولى سوف تكون سعيدة ومليئة بالحب والعواطف المشتعلة والدلال والسفر، وستظل هذه الأيام أجمل ذكريات العمر فإحرصي على الإستمتاع بها وترك ذكريات حلوة بها.
3- تذكري أنه كما تركتي بيتك وأهلك وحياتك الخاصة وحياة الحرية، فزوجك كذلك ترك كل ذلك ومن أجلك، وكي يعيش معك ويؤسس معك بيتا مبنيا على الحب والمودة.
4- تحملي المسؤولية بنفسك حتى لو توفرت لك كل وسائل الراحة والترفيه
فالزوج يحب من زوجته أن تقدم له أكله أو شربه أو تحضر له ملابسه بيدها.
5- أصبحتي الآن مسؤولة عن بيتك، فإحرصي على كونه نظيفا هادئا مرتبا 
لأنه يعكس شخصيتك في البيت.
6- أصبحتي الآن فردا من عائلة أخرى، عائلة زوجك، فتعاملي معهم بكل إحترام ومحبة لتكسبي محبتهم. 
7- أصبحت لديك واجبات إجتماعية مختلفة عما كانت في بيت أهلك من زيارت إجتماعية وواجبات أخلاقية يجب أن تؤديها.
8- تعلمي بعض الأشياء الضرورية في البيت حتى لا تشعري بربكة أو حوسة لو مثلا إتحرقت لمبة أو نقص شيء في البيت، فلا تنتظري من زوجك أن يقوم بكل شيء وتتصلي به في عمله عند حدوث أي طاريء.
9- حتى لو كنتي متعودة على الكسل قبل زواجك فطبعك هذا يجب أن يتغير، يجب أن تشرفي على كل شيء في البيت فأنتي سيدة البيت وليست الخادمة.
10- إحرصي على راحة زوجك وتوفير كل مايحبه له ولا تتبعي أسلوب( لو كان عاجبك !!) لأنه لن ينفع أبدا. 
11- ضعي جيدا في بالك أن بعد الزواج لن تكون هناك رومانسية دائمة أو هدايا بدون مناسبة أو دلع من زوجك على كل شيء تعمليه.
12- الحياة لاتستمر على حال، مرة حلوة ومرة مرة، فتعودي أن تتحملي الأزمات التي تمر عليكم ولاتهرعي شاكية لأهلك عند أي مشكلة بينكما. 
13- تحملي تقلبات مزاجه أو صمته أو عدم تحدثه في أمور معينة معك.
14- قدري حاجته للخروج ورؤية أصدقائه بين حين وآخر ولا تتذمري.
15- لا تترددي أن تطلبي منه أي شيء ينقصك ولا تخجلي فهو زوجك والمسؤول عنكي الآن.
16- راعي ظروفه المادية ولا تكوني متطلبة لو كانت إمكانياته لا تسمح.
17- شجعيه ولا تحبطي من آماله وطموحه.
18- لا تبدأي بإهمال نفسك بما أنك تزوجتي، وتذكري أن أول شيء يجذب الرجل للنظر للخارج هو المنظر الحسن. 
19- حاولي إشباع رغباته ولا تطفئيها بطريقة جافة محبطة. 
20- تعلمي أن تطيعيه فطاعته عليكي واجبة خاصة إذا كان عادلا وليس متحكما. 
21- جددي من حياتك كل مدة حتى لا يتسرب إليها الملل وتأكدي أنه طالما هناك حب، فالحب قادر على أن يقهر أي فتور.
22- جاريه في بعض نزواته وهواياته ليشعر أنك فعلا قريبة منه وشريكة له. 
23- تحدثي معه ولا تقصري أحاديثك مع صديقاتك له. 
24- فضليه على الآخرين بمعنى لو كان في البيت وانتي مدعوة للخارج ليس لمناسبة مهمة فإبقي معه، فوجودك سوف يسعده.
25- دوما كوني في نظره العروس التي أحبها وخطبها وتزوج بها على قدر إستطاعتك

*نصائح قبل الزواج*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك أختي نها ، هناك بعض النقاط تغفل عنها الفتيات وعلى كل فتاة أن تهتم بنفسها ففاقد الشيء لا يعطيه ..

----------

